

Visualizing US Foreign Aid with D3.js - polyfractal
http://www.euphonious-intuition.com/USForeignAidVis/

======
kkwok
This is awesome. I've been playing around with d3 and the mercator map, but
haven't been able to get this kind of interactivity. Great work!

~~~
polyfractal
Thanks! It was a lot of fun to work on, although I admit to several "bash head
against wall" moments trying to get things working correctly.

D3 is pretty awesome to work with, but it isn't shy about exploding when you
don't know what you are doing =)

~~~
kkwok
Completely agree, I can get simple ones like bar graphs to work, but the maps
always bow up on me. I'll definitely be going through your code and trying to
figure out how it's done properly!

